# Really?



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2018)

Just not seeing it. Waaaaaay off. Not even close. Maybe my eyes just ain't what they used to be....
@CWCMAN
@39zep


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Just not seeing it. Waaaaaay off. Not even close. Maybe my eyes just ain't what they used to be....
> @CWCMAN
> @39zep




I'm not seeing it either, and I'm wearing my brand spanking new reading glasses!


----------



## spoker (Mar 26, 2018)

yep nope nothing here


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 27, 2018)

Nada, zip, zero.......


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 27, 2018)

.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Forget something Mike?


----------



## catfish (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2018)

be nice, Mike is getting older.....


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Did I miss something Mike?

You tagged Jeff and I


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 27, 2018)

*
Mike ... still can't see it.

Try rubbin' a raw potato on whatever it is ...
followed by a light spritz of semi-matte 
lemon juice.

C'mon, now ... our curious minds are achin' 
to peep that prize !!*


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 27, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Just not seeing it. Waaaaaay off. Not even close. Maybe my eyes just ain't what they used to be....
> @CWCMAN
> @39zep



I think OP is referring to a thread about a bike that doesn't look to him like all the comments being posted about it.
Am I picking up your gist?


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Yes, I get it now.....

Your eyes are just fine Mike. I agree, what a mess!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 27, 2018)

[emoji375][emoji354]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Mar 27, 2018)

I restored a picture of fordmike65. It came out pretty good, don't ya think?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2018)

If a bike is painted in non factory colors and pattern this is called a "custom" not a restoration. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> If a bike is painted in non factory colors and pattern this is called a "custom" not a restoration. V/r Shawn




People get that confused a lot in this hobby... one would think it be easy to figure out which is which but alas... ‍♂️ what bobcycles does is a true to the term restoration...if you tape off your pins, use non factory colors or patterns, chrome things that were never chrome then that by definition is a custom... rattle can paint jobs are a custom. Not saying that that what was used. I’m just adding that to the list. A restoration is when you follow exactly what came from the factory.. tracking down nos parts ect... when you add something just cause you like it and it’s not period correct for that model then it’s a custom... sure, some kid could have added something.. but at its core, paint colors , paint details and metal finish and what it had including period options when it left the factory , those are key if yer going to call it a restoration... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 27, 2018)

With that being said, I’m not knocking the bike at all. I’d ride it and too me I think it looks cool... I only know about schwinn details and us schwinn guys have been known to pick apart to the point we bitch about the proper screws , so My brain is only wired to pick apart horrible B6 or phantom restorations... [emoji41] and the occasional aerocycle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## vincev (Mar 27, 2018)

The use of the word "restoration"  separates the novice from the true bike person. Beginners use the word for anything they do to a bike. If it is not exactly like it left the dealer/factory it is not a restoration.It has bee made a custom. It is best to learn the correct word when describing a bike.CL is full of "restorations".


----------



## alecburns (Mar 27, 2018)

Hence why I always prefer "refurbish". Hard to annoy anyone that way


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 27, 2018)

alecburns said:


> Hence why I always prefer "refurbish". Hard to annoy anyone that way




I prefer to call my fixin up's a resurrection.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 27, 2018)

It was beautifully restroyed.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 28, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> It was beautifully restroyed.




Hahahaha... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble (Mar 28, 2018)

alecburns said:


> Hence why I always prefer "refurbish". Hard to annoy anyone that way





GTs58 said:


> I prefer to call my fixin up's a resurrection.




I prefer Resto-mod, when ever anyone calls one of my bikes a restoration I always correct them in a polite way.


----------



## Boris (Apr 6, 2018)

I found the before restoration picture of fordmike65.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2018)

Boris said:


> I found the before restoration picture of fordmike65.
> View attachment 783643 View attachment 783644



Not sure which one is ulgier


----------



## Boris (Apr 6, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Not sure which one is ulgier



I actually like that picture of you. You look cool. Don't know why I felt compelled to restroy it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2018)

Boris said:


> I actually like that picture of you. You look cool. Don't know why I felt compelled to restroy it.



Should "restroy" the bike I'm riding too. Looks to be about a -5 condition,80% chrome loss


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2018)

Yeah,
I'd rechrome him, even though he's supposed to be a Cad.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah,
> I'd rechrome him, even though he's supposed to be a Cad.


----------

